# Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Over the past 24 hours or so I am getting a 504 backend Server timeout page form Sucuri CloudProxy more than I can actually access TCF.



> Sucuri CloudProxy - Backend Server timeout
> What is going on?
> I am sorry, but we are unable to connect to the page you requested. It seems that the hosting server (where this site is located) is down and we do not have a cached copy to give to you. Please try again in a few minutes.
> What can I do to fix it?
> ...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I've gotten it a few times over the past week or two!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I put in a support ticket with them to see. I know we run behind many servers on the cloud firewall as we are setup for speed and thus you can connect though via different servers based on where you may be. So maybe there was an issue with a hand off or something. (Just a thought...that is why I am asking.)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I added a few IP's to our local firewall whitelist that they are using that I did not have as they may be new.

Hope this helps the issue.

Thanks


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks David,

I think that did the trick. I haven't seen a Backend Server timeout from Sucuri Cloud Proxy since you made the changes :up:


----------

